
PayLess Used Perceived Value to Sell $20 Shoes for $600 - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981154/Was-the-Payless-Palessi-Shoe-store-campaign-for-600-shoes-staged
======
caymanjim
Link is broken so I haven't read the article, but I won't let that stop me.
All of fashion is selling $20 items for $600 due to perceived value.

~~~
ksaj
I think shops like Zara and H&M have made this more obvious in recent years
than it was when supermodels were celebrated and Donatella Versace sold $350
umbrellas.

